# se puede simular el MT8870 en proteus



## binperu (Nov 12, 2011)

Hola amigos. soy nuevo en el foro, pero he estado leyend las publicaciones de muchos de ustds. y en verdad es de gran ayuda. describire mi pregunta

tengo que elaborar un proyecto. con un decodificador de tonos dtmf, para ello me compre el circuito MT8870, y pic16f628a, tengo un diagrama que quiero implementar, lo cual  debe funcionar. pero quisiera simular  en algun software. tengo el proteus, v5,  lo codificare en pic basic pro, quisiera que le deen una  checa. al diagrama adjunto. 

en proteus no encuentro. el mt8870.

echenme un mano  amigos....


----------



## lubeck (Nov 12, 2011)

Tengo el proteus 7.8 sp2, he bajado un monton de librerias y todavia no encuentro una con la que se simule, por otro lado, ese circuito es muy sencillo de conectar, no creo que sea indispensable que lo simules...


----------



## binperu (Nov 13, 2011)

tienes razon. men, ahora sotoy intentando. programar las salidas. de pic16f628a hacia el servo  motor, pero, tengo un servomotor. que solo gira 180 grados, y necesito hacer andar un carrito. una recomendacion de que tipo de motor. emplear....


----------



## lubeck (Nov 13, 2011)

> una recomendacion de que tipo de motor. emplear....



depende del servmotor... algunos los puedes destrabar quitando un topecito del mecanismo...hay que destaparlo...

tambien venden motores especiales, enfin hay miles de posibilidades...


----------

